# Herefordshire time capsule.



## lostpigeon (Jun 28, 2011)

Hallo All.
First post here though I've been lurking a while.
I was out an about on a little mission to find the old Grandstand at Hereford United's ground Edgar Street. 
It was a funny old thing called 'Noah's Ark' http://www.bolsa-hufc.com/images/edgar-street.jpg
I'd read somewhere that it eventually, after another adventure or two, became an eccentric barn in the countryside near me (and still stood!).
This search proved fruitless in the end. I pinned down the location eventually but found it had been redeveloped and finally eradicated for good. The search got me going though; It's amazing how carried away you can get when you're searching for a grandstand that looks like a french barn in a countryside abundant with french barns that look like football stands..

Anyway; whiles I was out an about I came accross this spellbinding little cottage.

Cut away in a little fold of land, surrounded by dog daisies and the most chaotic series of patchwork barns; the place just had something I can't describe. Not a harrowing or haunting atmosphere but intensely personal and warm and strange.. with light coming up from the floorboards, a well covered over with corrugated iron with a frog living in the bottom, old time things everywhere: a gaslamp, candlestick holders, an old wooden handled umbrella and some beautiful old framed photos.. Anyway.. I made a crap video with some photos and a walkthrough, I'll upload some as stills another time.
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Epxki2N142U[/nomedia]
is it possible to embed the video?







The cottage is located in this strange sort of cut-out on a little hill. The plot is covered in dog daisies, my favourite plant..






One of the faded old portraits left in their dusty frames in the upstairs room.






I found this sign hidden away in one of the dilapidated barns.





A little research tells me this was quite a major and well remembered shop in Birmingham. It was founded by some of the people that went on to start Cadbury's, another company who have a link of sorts to the local area with the Marlbrook plant a few miles away.

I wonder what the connection is!?






I found some pictures of the Corporation St branch, but not the Bull St one.

If I get chance soon i'd like to add to this thread with a few other of my favourite spots round yerr


----------



## lostpigeon (Jun 28, 2011)

*Cobb's Castle*











A few fields from the wondrous little place above stands Cobb's Castle which is quite well known in some circles round here. It's in a magnificent spot far from roads by an incredible orcharded hill fort.

The stairs were smashed up/removed long ago. A friend of mine reconstructed them but they were removed again, possibly by the land owner to discourage visitors, I'm not sure..

Because of this, the upstairs doesn't get seen too often and is in decent nick, apart from a hole that's been cut into the floorboards in one of the 2 rooms.











There's a great chimney with two openings and this bread oven hidden away in a deep cavity. Sorry about the horrible flash-y picture






Upstairs, someone's been having a nice time of it...











Some interesting graffiti










A greeting from Ukraine.

If my cyrillic skills are to be trusted this says.
Privyet iz Oo kray ee na - Hello from Ukraine.
ja zdesi .. I was here
vyebatyi anglio - F**k England!

Nice.


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow, some really lovely finds! I'm loving that you got upstairs too.
Didn't realise there was gems like this in Hertfordshire, I'm not trying hard enough!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jun 28, 2011)

*little house*

have to go have a look for this one i think... thanks


----------



## Potter (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice finds. That first place is amazing. The flags above the fireplace make me think about he old farm house in the last ever episode of Ashes to Ashes.


----------



## twotrock (Jun 29, 2011)

Reference post#3: This place is in Herefordshire, not Hertfordshire!


----------



## lostpigeon (Jun 29, 2011)

No no, Urbx is right, the first cottage is tucked away by the away end at Kenilworth Road.. 

Thanks for the nice comments. Btw; do check out the video, there are lots and lots more photos on it as well as a one take tour of the cottage and one of the sheds..

http://youtu.be/Epxki2N142U


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 30, 2011)

Delightful finds, Lost pigeon. Love these, especially the first one. I had to chuckle at your adventure...it's one of the things I most enjoy about exploring.
Cheers.


----------

